# Recommended way to cool shrimp tank



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

If you look on youtube, there are a lot of homemade air conditioners! You could maybe make a small one, and have it blowing around your tank? Just a thought!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

First, you shouldn't have heater. Those thing known to kill shrimps more than help them. 

Second, if you don't have AC then turn on the fan over the surface of water. It will help cool down at least 5 degree depending on the speed of the fan. 

Those two are the cheapest options. Try to not put the tank near the wall facing the street/outside.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

On occasion I will have some over heating problems as well. What I usually do is just make some ice cubes from water that I've treated with prime and put them into the aquarium through out the day.

Or for something a bit larger, last longer and reusable, freeze some water bottles.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

aquarist said:


> On occasion I will have some over heating problems as well. What I usually do is just make some ice cubes from water that I've treated with prime and put them into the aquarium through out the day.
> 
> Or for something a bit larger, last longer and reusable, freeze some water bottles.


I have read and heard that this is not ideal as it changes the water temperature too quickly, any fatalities?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never had any problems, but I've larger tanks, a few frozen water bottles in a 75 gallon cool it down about 1-2 degrees before they melt.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Tank fans like the ones seven ports has a link to in his sponsors section. Floating frozen water bottles in the tank.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

CookieM said:


> First, you shouldn't have heater. Those thing known to kill shrimps more than help them.
> 
> Second, if you don't have AC then turn on the fan over the surface of water. It will help cool down at least 5 degree depending on the speed of the fan.
> 
> Those two are the cheapest options. Try to not put the tank near the wall facing the street/outside.


I agree; in summer, at least , I would unplug the heater for safety. 

Depending on tank size and ambient air temp in winter, you might not even need one.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

I was looking into a cooling fan. During winter it gets cold enough that the tank goes into the 50's . OK I'll unplug the heater. I am using a clip on light with a cfl in it. I took down the normal tank lights because it was making the tank too warm. I have been putting baggies of ice cubes in the tank every so often I don't want it to fluctuate too much. 

Sincerely, Unikorn


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

I have heat in my tank all the time, even summer.

I don't understand why you should worry about it.

If you heater would malfunction, just get good brand ones. don't buy cheap none brand heater.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

if you only keep RCS, and temp is below 80, they should be doing just fine.
I heard people keep RCS upto 86 during summer without issues.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered a dual cooling fan for the tank.Should be here in 2 days. The tank was reading 80 degrees. I took out the heater just in case. There are a couple berried females and I saw a fresh exoskeleton. I haven't seen babies even though I put BT-9 & BioPlus in the tank. Does the heat hurt the shrimplets?


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

James He said:


> I have heat in my tank all the time, even summer.
> 
> I don't understand why you should worry about it.
> 
> If you heater would malfunction, just get good brand ones. don't buy cheap none brand heater.


It is probably a low chance that it will happen, but I have had 2 different name-brand ones malfunction (in the 'on' position), unfortunately. Good news is that I did notice it before a livestock loss. 
Since I didn't think the heater even comes on during summer, I just unplug mine for safety.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

ive seen people float an ice pack in their tank before.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I run 12v PC fans on temperature controllers on my 2 10g shrimp tanks. Keeps the temps in check during heat waves, only comes on when needed.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

The Big Buddha said:


> I run 12v PC fans on temperature controllers on my 2 10g shrimp tanks. Keeps the temps in check during heat waves, only comes on when needed.


You don't have a write-up handy, do you? I've got various PC fans but can't figure out the wiring or know about temp controllers. Haven't found a thread showing how to do it.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

+1! PC fans seem like a good project. Any stickies or instructions that you used?


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Unikorn said:


> +1! PC fans seem like a good project. Any stickies or instructions that you used?


And BTW, it is not too hard to get PC fans (new) for free. PM me if interested.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

James He said:


> if you only keep RCS, and temp is below 80, they should be doing just fine.
> I heard people keep RCS upto 86 during summer without issues.


My RCS seem to to just fine at 79-80. I have a thriving colony and temperature stays stable at that level. If they are used to lower in general I could see that causing issues though.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

oh so quick note, i once left the floor heater on in my room and came back to a tank with temps in the high 80's RCS were fine. just kind of bothered by the water temp you could tell because they were flying around the tank. but i don't know how well babies would do with high temps like that. but still you don't want temps to be that high, it'll stress them out


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I use to use this tray. So I can have larger cubes. Tovolo King Cube Ice Tray - Stratus Blue:Amazon:Kitchen & Dining with treated water. 


Now I just have the AC which is aimed at the tank. I do turn off the AC when it's not needed. So temps go up to 80 at most. But will drop back down to 75-78 are the normal temp.


Never used a heater.


----------

